# Skinny pigs



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

So just wondering if anyone owns or has owned skinny pigs. We have had our new hedgie since the 1st of the year. My husband now thinks he wants a pair of skinny pigs. Our new baby girl is pretty much MY baby. Our past hedgie was more his and since she died of whs and I had to have a new one right away ....well he never really got attached to her. Probably because of how devastated he was after taking care of our other girl at the end....it was just SOOOO sad. Anyway now we went to an animal expo and he is in love with skinny pigs. We've been doing some research but does anyone have any opinions? And could we keep them in the same heated room, separate cages of course, as our hedgie?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

I used to have them, they need a good source of heat and also most people told me that they aren't as long lived as furred guinea pigs


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

So would a good source of heat be a room heated with a space heater to be kept at a good temp for hedgehogs? And are they friendly or just scared of people?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

yes, I found with mine they would get cold easily so had a temperature control heater for them. I didn't find they were skitterish. I really liked them they look like little hippos. They are hard to find in Canada,I have asked around....... hopefully easier in the U.S.


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

Does anyone know if it would be a bad thing to keep them in the same room with my hedgie, She has her own room that is temperature controlled so that would be the perfect place...plus we normally keep the rest of the house a bit cooler.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## calisphere (Oct 29, 2011)

I have a Skinny named Hippo. She's in a C&C with a furred (and blind) cavy. They do need to be kept away from drafts and if brought outside during the summer, must be protected from the sun. Hippo gets baths when needed. I usually soak her right before I put aloe on so that it holds in more moisture. Aloe vera gel is great to use to keep their skin soft and smooth. You also have to remember to keep their nails clipped or they will scratch themselves. Also, remember that they eat and drink more to keep up their body temperature. They _will_ let you know when they aren't getting enough of either. Remember that guinea pigs are social and need to be in pairs or groups. They usually do fine with furred friends but you'll have to watch nails on everyone closely.

I keep all my caged animals in one room. Though this room is heated, I do suggest a basking spot during the winter to make sure there is an extra warm spot. I use some high heat bulbs found at the hardware store. I'd have to look at the box for specifics when I get home. I use the same bulbs with my reptiles, though they are not made specifically for reptiles. Guinea pigs tend to love the sun, so I don't use a CHE like with hedgies. Think of guinea pigs as the same as cats, they like to nap in the sun and munch in the sun and play in the sun and anything in the sun... 

I don't think you'll have a problem keeping your hedgie in the same room as guinea pigs. They're heat requirements are about the same as far as I know. The only major problem is the fact that you'll probably want to have play time with the pigs outside of that room unless you're really quiet. Guineas are diurnal so they will need playtime before the hedgie does. Though, mine never sleep it seems because they are always wheeking at me when I past the hallway and I constantly hear Hippo tearing up the box I have in the cage.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

I had my skinny pig in the same room as hedgehogs, chinchillas and a short tailed opossum and there were no problems. I had build a huge play area for the skinny pig aka Martha, the hedgehogs weren't bothered by the noises


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks so much for the responses everyone. So those of you that own and have owned skinny pigs as pets, what do you think? Are they good pets to have? Are they friendly or affectionate? I have no idea st all. I had furry guineas as a kid but that was like 35 years ago! Don't remember much and don't know if the personalities can or will be similar to skinnys. Are they a lot of work? I have been trying to find a forum on them with no luck. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

I LOVED my skinny pig! I didn't find her to be different in personality or workload than regular furred ones.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Just throwing this out there, but you could always call some veterinarian offices and see if they have any care sheets for skinny pigs & ask for any advice they may have.


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks so much you guys, I really appreciate the comments and advice!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## samuel (Aug 2, 2014)

Hey everyone! 

I'm a hobby breeder of pedigree skinny pigs and lakelands/skinny carriers, if you'd like to have a look at my site the address is www.SouthernSkinnyPigs.co.uk. If anyone has any questions about the breed I am very happy to answer!


----------

